# Topics > Wearable computers, wearable electronics > Smartwatch, smart clock >  ORSTO X5 Standalone smartwatch, Orsto Ltd, Durham, England, United Kingdom

## Airicist

Manufacturer - Orsto Ltd

----------


## Airicist

Article "Smartwatch manufacturer eyes 70k pounds crowdfunding bid"

by Matthew Ord
April 14, 2015

----------

